# what sig 45acp is best



## hideit

i don't really know my sigs
but want knowledge as to which is the best 
full size - ccw size is not a consideration


----------



## dosborn

This is not based on experience, but from hours of reading. P220 would be my choice if I were to buy another .45.


----------



## Growler67

SiG only offers a few models in .45.

P220 - many varied options available in this model
P245 - Out of production, slightly more compact than the P220
1911 - formerly listed as a GSR, name was changed
P250 - only polymer offering from SiG in .45

There are many incarnations of the P220 as mentioned earlier. Just about every flavor to suit anyones taste and price range: http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogCategory.aspx?categoryid=1

"Best" is completely subjective and something one would have to determine individually based on their personal preferences, taste, needs and applications.


----------



## HidnSig40

*.45 Sig choice*

I have a Sig P220 and it is a great .45 acp platform. I am however missing how the fit and feel of a 1911. I am seriously considering putting my 220 up for sale. Not because I don't like it I just like the 1911 style personally. The single action trigger as as good as they come and it is extremely accurate out to distance.


----------



## texagun

P-220 without any doubt.


----------



## Frank45

You cant go wrong with a Sig.:smt023


----------



## cougartex

P220.


----------



## T. Webb

I've got a P 220, and a 1911. Both are completely different guns. 

look at both. Get a feel for what you're looking for. Maybe look for an opportunity to shoot the different .45's out there. But, then you need to decide for yourself.


----------



## propellerhead

I have both a P220 and a 1911. I love how the P220 feels. My hand just wraps the grip like it was meant to be. The 1911 grip is too blocky for me. It doesn't curve where my fingers bend. 

I am more accurate with the P220 than my 1911.


----------



## Spokes

No brainer......P220.


----------



## hipmatt

When you say .45 and Sig in the same sentence, then a P220.


----------



## SigDoubleTap

*P220*

This is my first posting that is not a question. The first Sig I shot was a full size P220, which is basically the same size and weight of my P226, which has larger grips due to the double stack mag. The P220 is a very tame gun, which will allow you to easily control the .45 recoil. It is a solid mechanical machine that has a golden reputation, that you will also be able to carry concealed. I am a size 4 and wear my P226 easily every day, everywhere I go, with comfort in a leather IWB holster. 
Sure there are slightly smaller compact models, but ultimately the final choice is yours. I have always been a firm believer in full size hanguns, that have more benefits in the long run no matter what the handgun is used for, whether it is for personal protection, fun at the range, competitions, or all of the above, the P220 will never let you down, as expected from any Sig. You mentioned you didn't know your Sig's...well know they are used by the SAS, Navy SEAL's, Secret Service, Texas Rangers, and other elite units and agencies. That in itself should say just a little about Sig Sauer.
Best advice is for you to shoot or hold one at the least. There are ranges that let you rent guns, or if you have a friend that has a gun you can use, take advantage of that.

* But beware...once you shoot a P220 or any model, you have to make sure you have enough money to buy it then and there.*


----------



## dondavis3

I own 2 Sig's and at one time was considering a P220, but the 8 +1 capacity stopped me.

:smt1099


----------



## mrbill345

Another vote for the 220.


----------



## Moss Man

Another vote for the P220, but I do have a desire to own a 1911 of some variety in the future.


----------



## Mcfly682

dondavis3 said:


> I own 2 Sig's and at one time was considering a P220, but the 8 +1 capacity stopped me.
> 
> :smt1099


The 8+1 capacity stopped you but the .45 acp will also stop the intruder. Haha. I know, i know, so will a well placed BB to the eyeball, but im going to take my chances with a larger round.

It all comes down to preference really. Lighter handgun/more rounds/less recoil/less damage vs. Heavier handgun/less rounds/ more recoil/greater damage. What you feel most comfortable with is the handgun for you.

Back to the OP's main question, i like the P220 Elite series. I have a P220 Stainless Elite and it fits me perfectly. Most ergonomic handgun ive fired. The beavertail grip, extra weight from the SS frame and slide helps reduce recoil even if minimally, short reset trigger(careful though cause that 2nd shot is much different from the first shot), and the 4.4 inch barrel make this a fine option for .45 ACP seekers.

Another option if you want an easier to conceal .45 ACP might be the P220 Carry SAS Gen2. Features a 3.9 inch barrel and they smooth all edges to prevent snags when drawing. True gun porn.

There are soooo many fine Sig handguns out there it would be hard to go wrong no matter what caliber or model you decide upon. Good luck and make sure to post up with some pics when you make a choice so we can ooohhhhh and ahhhhhh.


----------

